# New challenge



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2015)

*So most of the posts i see are for guys starting out in the industry but i have 23 years in the field and find myself looking for new challenges. My job is getting too comfortable and i have never been one to do well with comfortable. Testing and troubleshooting systems from the dimming rack and distribution to consoles and house light controls is my strong suit so I would like to use those skills in a more diverse arena . I am close enough to nyc to commute and would like to find a company interested in someone with my skills and background for sure but also i'd be interested in learning more about stage lighting from a mentor or something online. If anyone has some ideas about changing up jobs this late in a career i sure would like to hear from you. *


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 4, 2015)

I have switched a couple of times. I worked freelance and in road houses for the greatest part of my career. I switched to doing hotel AV and then to a production house before I obtained my current job on a permanent show. What type of employer do you currently work for?


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2015)

ruinexplorer said:


> I have switched a couple of times. I worked freelance and in road houses for the greatest part of my career. I switched to doing hotel AV and then to a production house before I obtained my current job on a permanent show. What type of employer do you currently work for?


Thanks for the feedback........I have 20+ years with a theatrical/architectural manufacturer.Dimmer racks,controls,consoles,and distribution. I would like very much to take my knowledge of the systems out to the end user and do set up and troubleshoot systems already in use.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 4, 2015)

You might want to consider companies like Barbizon who not only do installs, but have field service technicians who support the end user. They may actually prefer having someone who had worked on the inside.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the lead.........they are a big distributor but I did not really see too much of the larger dimmer cabinets. I think i will send them a resume and see what happens. I have a local guy here to that does theatrical and architectural work across brands who I'd like to talk with. Best to you and thanks!


----------



## Gumby (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey guys any other ideas/input on continuing ed in the field would sure be appreciated! Had a friend offer me the stagecraft book from Bill Lord and I have been reading up on the basics. Stage terminology and layouts. Even though I'm familiar with the dimmer/electrical aspects there is much of basic stage I need to learn. Hope to eventually get some certification.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 13, 2015)

1) Attend USITT and LDI and take classes.
2) Find a local community theater and volunteer. Jump into the nuts and bolts of the lighting world!
3) Perhaps rather than changing fields you should consider a change in scenery. A similar job at a new employer, might give you some new challenges and opportunities for advancement. So send resumes to places like ETC and Strand.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you for the thoughtful advice ! I have a full time job,house(mortgage),and family so traveling away to go to school sounds good but would not work. My company attends LDI each year but I'm not invited as part of the team that attends. I do like the idea of volunteering as it would probably be something that I can find locally and fit into the schedule.I do want to stay in the lighting system line ,not change fields, but expand my knowledge of other systems as well as the peripherals that go into a production design. I really think I could fit into a dual role with sales as well as technical support switching back and forth as the company and client needs change. I would like to work in the NY metro area and have about ten resumes ready to go out this week so wish me luck. I love challenges and honestly I thrive on deadlines and multitasking so even being on call for weekend breakdowns would be OK with me! 
I certainly appreciate your suggestions and hope to have some good news to share in the near future. It's a nice feeling when you feel that you have been given some genuine advice.


----------



## KBToys82 (Feb 13, 2015)

This is something that hits home. I absolutely love teaching, but I've also loved learning and both light and sound. Whole I'll never claim to know a whole lot, I have been able to pick up a fair amount in my experiences. I know my school will never have the latest tech or a lot of equipment but I would love to learn more from first hand experience.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 14, 2015)

Don't know if you read the Huffington Post at all but they have a section called "the third metric" and there is an article about following your passion in life that really hit home yesterday when I read it. Check it out if you get a minute or two. I think it's titled 'Vacation or Vocation"


----------



## Gumby (Feb 17, 2015)

I sent out ten resume's yesterday.........8 of them to the NY metro area and included Barbizon.........wish me luck! i also took gafftaper's advise and offered to volunteer at three of the local theater's just to gain experience. Hope to hear from one of those as well. Meanwhile at my regular job I have been working on some of the RDM circuitry and compatibility issues. Always more to learn! I think that's what keeps me interested in our field.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 1, 2015)

Just wanted to share what has gone on............no responses from the resumes although we all know things move slowly there. What disappointed me more was the fact that I volunteered with three local theaters and only had one even respond with a no thank you (that was by an intern). I was kind of surprised that with 25 years experience with lighting no one could use those skills! I was equally disappointed that the other theaters could not even take the time to simply return my email with a no thank you. The fact is I just need to keep moving on study my craft and stay connected with the people I know until something opens up.


----------

